# Is a first generation iPod really worth that much money?



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I just noticed a post on the Trading Post for a 1st Generation 5GB iPod for the low, low price of $180. I don't want to ruin the guy's first post, but it's making me start to wonder if these are really worth the money the sellers are looking for - with apologizes again to Dancause, I'm not trying to ruin your sale.

Here is a 2 year old + iPod selling for 60% of it's original value (and it has a broken jack), most of the 5GB iPods I have seen on eBay have been asking (and getting) premium rates - last one I saw had a buy-me-now price of $255.00 (CND equivalent). I bought one last year for $180.00 (early March) when it was about a year old - it has since been "donated" to my daughter who now uses it on a daily basis. 

I was about to buy another used one for myself (to replace my lost one) but iPod prices just skyrocketed after the iTunes for the PC was released. I know the rules of supply and demand, but does that make a 2.5 year old iPod worth that much? I mean especially since the news of shortened life span on the batteries and it's a 2.5 year old electronic item and don't electronics have a life span of what? months before they have the next new and better (smaller) version?

Now before you think that I'm complaining that this isn't fair because I want another - not true, I will be the proud owner of a brand new 30GB 3G iPod come Tuesday when I drive down to T.O. to pick it up.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

they hold their value because they are so effing expensive to begin with. i've always found ipod prices to be ridiculous, new or used. the only reason i would buy one is if i was stuck on public transit for an hour or two every day, or i was an avid jogger or cyclist.

you might consider removing your specific reference to the seller in the trading post, as it's kind of like saying "i don't mean to ruin your sale but i'm going to ruin your sale."









cheers


----------



## hmto (Jul 4, 2003)

Electronic items generally do have short life spans however we are talking about somewhat of a niche market when it comes to ipods and apple products. If you want to compare products from other manufacturers, you can't. The ipod from what I read occupies 70% of the digital player revenues. Incredible when you consider how many players there are out there as well as the flash type players. Mini to rule soon too.
In regards to the battery issue, they can be replaced with third party batteries for about $50-60 or one can take up apples program of exchange for %100us. 
Also, some actually prefer the 1st gen for better and longer battery life as opposed to the current ones which max out at 8hrs if you're lucky. Congrats on the new 30gig. My 40 goes with me almost everywhere and I hide it from my daughter, but she's seen the mini already and wanting it badly.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I think they will hold their value because of what else is on the market.
Nothing even close to the ipod. I used to commute a lot with my walkman. Annoyed me no end when I wanted to hear a song/album but forgot the cassette. Now I have all my music with me and it is heavan. I believe you must own an ipod to really appreciate its worth.
Robert


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i think they "hold their value" because people are stubborn enough to ask too much for it, and people are naive enough to pay it, so it keeps it's so-called "value"... you can get a used 3rd gen 10gb for like $250, or at least that's what it should cost, considering you can get a new one for $295... paying anything more than $150 for a first gen 5gb ipod is rediculous, and even more rediculous paying more for one that's broken...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

seriously, wtf?

3 1/2 years later...


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

At least she searched first.  

I have a 20GB 2g iPod I'm thinking about unloading. A fair price seemed to be $50 but decided to keep it since not worth selling at this price. But if people are getting $200 for a 1g iPod, then maybe my iPod is worth more?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

nope, it's not. and no one's getting $200 for 1st gen iPods.

hahaha, just clicked that link.... $2399! wow, what a _steal_...


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i'd be surprised if the prices of the 1st gen don't increase slightly (maybe they already have if you're seeing high prices). it's a bit of a collector's piece!


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't impressed and i guess i could be stupid enough to buy one of those, but what is the use when i have my sweet fat 20 gig ipod. the battery life is still good up to 8 to 9 hours and have about 4,500 songs in it and use it everyday and the day of release, it was pricy, but never complaint as it is well worth the money as i enjoy my music with all those songs sitting in my pocket or in my car.

Don't get me wrong, but i don't like those new iPod. Smaller the better for sure, but they can't hold as much. So ya, they could worth that much.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

